# "Systemreserviert" partition wegbekommen?



## Rurdo (18. Februar 2013)

Hallo Leute!
Ich habe gerade eben mein Windows frisch installiert (auf ne SSD, m4)...
Doch jetzt hab ich da eine C: und eine "Windows reserviert" Partition!
Kann ich die Windows reserviert partition löschen/verstecken?
Mfg


----------



## Kotor (18. Februar 2013)

Hi,

.... das heißt dein Windows ist wirklich schon fertig installiert und gestartet ...?

Wenn du in Windows sein solltest musst du ja in der Datenträgerverwaltung sein, um die von Windows reservierte Partition zu sehen. 
Ist dem so ? Bzw. siehst du eine reservierte Partition im Windows Explorer ?

grüße
kotor


----------



## Rurdo (18. Februar 2013)

Hallo

Ja das Win ist fertig aufgespielt und läuft!
Nein ich kann die Systemreservierte Partition auch im Arbeitsplatz sehen...


----------



## moboKiller (18. Februar 2013)

Das sollte eigentlich nicht sein ist mir bis jetzt auch noch nie passiert aber die Option mit dem Löschen fällt schon mal weg da die wichtig fürs Zwischenspeichern is.
Spontan würd ich sagen im Notfall Windows nochmal drüberbügeln aber wie gesagt untergekommen ist mir das noch nie und ich hab schon mind. 50 mal Windows funktionsfähig installiert.
War das bis jetz bei allen deinen Windows Versionen oder alle von diesem Medium( USB, DVD, Original-DVD, oder ISO)so?


----------



## BlueDragonLG (18. Februar 2013)

Windows erstellt in den 100 mb eine Boot-Partition. Die 100 mb Partition  wird nur erstellt, wenn Windows 7 auf eine leere HD instaliert wird und  man die Partition noch erstellen muß. 
Ist schon eine Windows Instalation vorhanden, oder instaliert man auf  eine HD auf der schon eine Partition vorhanden ist, wird die 100 mb  Partition nicht erstellt.
Löschen sollte man sie nicht, da Windows dann (je nach Gesammtkonfiguration) nicht mehr bootet. 
Bei einer Reperatur verschiebt Windows die 100 mb Partition in die  Instalations-Partition, die 100 Mb Partition ist danach also nicht mehr  vorhanden.
Auch wird die Partition eingesetzt, wenn man die BitLocker Laufwerkverschlüsselung einsetzt.


----------



## Cyco89 (18. Februar 2013)

Würde mich auch interessieren, was es mit dieser "System reserviert" Partition auf sich hat!
Habe ein ähnliches Problem, unzwar befinden sich meine Windowspartition und meine "System reserviert" Partition auf 2 verschiedenen Festplatten, was zur Folge hat, dass ich den PC nur dann booten kann, wenn ich beide HDDs angeschlossenen habe. Kann ich die "System reserviert" Partition irgendwie auf die andere Fesplatte, auf der sich auch Windows befindet, umlagern?


----------



## Keksdose12 (18. Februar 2013)

Hatte das auch mal was geholfen hat :
-windows neu installieren
-alle partitionen löschn ,sodass ein grosser nicht zugeordneter speicher entsteht 
-seine partitionen machen 
-->seine partitionen + sys reservierte werden angezeigt 
-alle fomatieren 
-gewünschte partition auswählen und win installen 

Hoffe , dass ich helfen konnte


----------



## Kotor (18. Februar 2013)

Cyco89 schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren, was es mit dieser "System reserviert" Partition auf sich hat!
> Habe ein ähnliches Problem, unzwar befinden sich meine Windowspartition und meine "System reserviert" Partition auf 2 verschiedenen Festplatten, was zur Folge hat, dass ich den PC nur dann booten kann, wenn ich beide HDDs angeschlossenen habe. Kann ich die "System reserviert" Partition irgendwie auf die andere Fesplatte, auf der sich auch Windows befindet, umlagern?


 
Das Problem kann man zumindest nachvollziehen (aber nicht sofort beheben) ... im Gegensatz zu dem Fall das jemand die Reservierte Partition am Arbeitsplatz sieht.
Du solltest mal Daten sichern ... beide Platten wirklich platt machen (alle partitionen weg) und auf einer neu installieren .... bzw. mehr als das du immer beide Platten beim booten brauchst, ist eigentlich nicht geschehen. Läuft auch so.


Edit: die Reservierte Partition angezeigt am Arbeitsplatz ist also weiter ungelöst.
Windows nochmals installieren und am Anfang der Installation alle Partitionen der SSD löschen und neu-erstellen


----------



## BlueDragonLG (18. Februar 2013)

Das Rätsel der 100 MByte-Partition von Windows 7

Das Rätsel der 100 MByte-Partition von Windows 7 - WinTotal.de

Auf fast allen Windows 7-Systemen findet  sich neben der Systempartition noch eine weitere Partition mit einer  Kapazität von 100 MByte. Wir klären auf, wo diese herkommt, welchen  Zweck sie erfüllt und wie man die Erstellung dieser Partition mitunter  rückgängig machen kann.


----------



## Kotor (18. Februar 2013)

Die Partition hat schon ihre Berechtigung .... aber warum wird sie dem TE dort angezeigt wo sie sonst niemand sieht. 
Ich arbeite an ca. 50 Windows Rechnern täglich .... jeder Win7 Rechner hat diese Partition und sie stört niemanden ... aber ich sehe sie auch nur im diskmgmt.msc


----------



## OctoCore (18. Februar 2013)

Wenn sie im Arbeitsplatz zu sehen ist, dann hat sie einen Laufwerkbuchstaben. Also nimmt man den Buchstaben per Datenträgerverwaltung weg - dann ist alles so, wie es sein sollte.


----------



## Lexx (18. Februar 2013)

1.) Mit einem bootbaren Partition-Manager booten (Live-Linux tuts auch), ich verwende "Hiren"
2.) Partition löschen
3.) Windows-Partition vergrössern/freien Platz der darauffolgende Partition zuweisen
4.) Von Windows DVD booten und Startreparatur ausführen lassen
5.) Reboot
6.) nochmals Windows DVD booten, nochmals Startreparatur ausführen lassen
(diesmal findet er bereits die Windows-Partition)
7.) Reboot und fertig. Etwaiges Startmenü ist nicht wieder neu zu konfigurieren.

Geschätzte 80 mal so gemacht und bis dato noch "kein Problem" aufgetreten. 
Warum die Anführungszeichen? Weil es einen Rechner gibt, der 1 mal im Jahr 
gerne seine Aktivierung vergisst. Aber derjenige müllt seinen Rechner in einer 
geschwindigkeit zu, dass einem schwindelig werden kann. (Abgesehen von seinen
Poker-Clients mit dazugehöriger gecrackter Pokersoftware..) 

Wobei ich persönlich NICHT der Ansicht bin, dass es an dieser fehlenden 
Partition liegt (in der ausserdem auschliesslich 2 Dateien zu finden sind:
BOOTSEC und BOOTMGR, zusammen rund 400 kb, und die liegen nach diesem 
Prozedere auf C:/)

Bei Festplatten stört mich das, weil sie Platz an der schnellsten Stelle
der Platte, bei SSDs unnötig Platz von dem sowieso kostbaren und wenigen 
vergeudet.

Aber eh schon wissen, so wie jeder will..


----------



## OctoCore (19. Februar 2013)

Bei HDDs sind die schnellsten Zonen eigentlich groß genug, dass es auf 100 oder 200MB nicht ankommt. 
Seit Vista musste bei mir noch jedes Windows (inklusive Win 8) ohne diese separate Bootmanager-Partition auskommen - aber negative Seiteneffekte konnte ich über die Jahre nicht feststellen.
Es sind allerdings etwas mehr als zwei Dateien - der Haupteil findet sich in einem versteckten Verzeichnis.


----------

